# Problème Affichage Apple II Europlus



## Ferrebugatie (3 Juillet 2018)

Hello, je viens ici en espérant que vous pouvez m'aider !

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Apple II Europlus de 1979 sans aucun accessoire (ni cartes supplémentaires ni lecteur disquette).







J'ai voulu tenter de le mettre en route, il s'allume correctement et fait "bip", en revanche, l'image sur l'écran est totalement brouillée (comme sur les photos ci-jointes), et lorsque je souhaite entrer des lettres, il les affiche ou plante et je suis obligé de ctrl-reset pour le relancer.






Savez-vous d'où pourrais provenir cette "panne" ? N'étant pas très connaisseur, je n'en ai aucune idée...

Merci !


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, change tes puces RAM, une des puce (ou plus) est HS.

Au passage, profite en pour souder des support de CI, cela facilitera leur remplacement dans le futur.

Cordialement,


----------



## Ferrebugatie (19 Juillet 2018)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Bonjour, change tes puces RAM, une des puce (ou plus) est HS.
> 
> Au passage, profite en pour souder des support de CI, cela facilitera leur remplacement dans le futur.
> 
> Cordialement,



Merci pour ta réponse. Sais-tu quel type de RAM je dois acheter pour les remplacer ?

Cordialement


----------



## Ferrebugatie (10 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Je relance le sujet suite à quelques tentatives... J’ai remplacé toutes les puces RAM, maintenant, il ne plante plus lorsque je veux taper une lettre. En revanche, le problème de l’affichage n’est toujours pas réglé, tout est brouillé. Si cela peut aider à découvrir quel est le problème, lorsque j’appuis sur CTRL+RESET pendant quelques secondes, les points disparaissent, puis réapparaissent petit à petit.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Ferrebugatie (11 Août 2018)

Up !


----------



## snsv6502 (23 Août 2019)

Serait-il possible que la Character ROM soit impliquée dans ce problème ?
Il faudrait définir plus précisément la panne si c'est possible (vidéo ?)... quand tu appuies sur la barre espace, c'est bien un espace qui s'affiche ou un caractère bizarre comme ce que l'on voit sur l'écran de boot ?


----------



## Big Ben (29 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Il faut en effet vérifier la char rom pour s’assurer qu’elle ne soit pas défectueuse, le plus simple c’est d’utiliser un lecteur/programmateur de ROM.
Aussi une vérification des portes logiques et des latchs est recommandée, on a des petites surprises des fois avec une ligne d’adresse ou de données parfois instables. Cela peut être réalisé avec une sonde TTL et un testeur de circuit logique.

Des fois il s’agit juste d’un faux contact, les supports de CI sont de piètre qualité, retirer et replacer les CI peut aider.


----------

